# Fire Up The Quattro !



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone else watch Ashes to Ashes (Life on Mars) last night.

Admittedly it's a bit far fetched, but it is only light entertainment after all.

Great soundtrack, exceedingly dodgy clobber and barnets. I was 18 in 1981 what a trip down memory lane









Cheers

Lee


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

great stuff.....







music was great....and the bowie mannequin was spooky


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Throughly enjoyed it, mind you I really liked life on Mars


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It was a funny as f**k!! I haven't laughed as much in ages.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Blimey if her skirt was any shorter I could see what she had for dinner!

Loved the bit when everyones digi watch alarm went off!









I don't think it was as good as life on mars but it has a lot to live up to.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well worth watching especially with the new DCI Alex Drake


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

she voiced lara croft in one of the tomb raiders games and was zoe in spooks. Quite fit for her age (31)!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> she voiced lara croft in one of the tomb raiders games and was zoe in spooks. Quite fit for her age (31)!


I thought that was the same bird from Spooks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> she voiced lara croft in one of the tomb raiders games and was zoe in spooks. Quite fit for her age (31)!












Gene Hunt _ "I am the A-team"_ brilliant!!







:lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sad to see the flag defiled like that....

Take it off....


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Great stuff...







but I'm with Mach and PG in preferring 'Life on Mars', I don't recall there being too many DIs back then like DI Drake. ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnny M said:


> Great stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slight misunderstanding there, I meant...

"Throughly enjoyed it, mind you I really liked life on Mars as well"


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

pg tips said:


> she voiced lara croft in one of the tomb raiders games and was zoe in spooks. Quite fit for her age (31)!


Oh yes...she was also in " Tipping the Velvet"


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Johnny M said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff...
> ...


Sorry Mach...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnny M said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny M said:
> ...


 Tsorrite


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I liked it but I'm sure I will end up liking Life on Mars more. For me the reason is simple, Life on Mars took me back to my schooldays, Ashes To Ashes seems like yesterday.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Russ said:


> I liked it but I'm sure I will end up liking Life on Mars more. For me the reason is simple, Life on Mars took me back to my schooldays, Ashes To Ashes seems like yesterday.


i see where your coming from, but ashes to ashes reminds me of my school days, plus it was the first single i bought! Still have it.....along with the sheet of stamps that came with it









"I'm happy

hope your happy too"


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Is anyone recording these?







I ask as we wont get this here for over a year... I know of a few people whod clamour to get a copy of the series when its done... PM me if you can help, best not say too much on an open forum


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I dunno, maybe I'm the only person who prefers A2A.....I felt the main character in LoM was an whining twat.....







although I thought his version of "The Master" was brilliant....almost perfect in fact.

As for Drake.......nuff said


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the PMs guys... Im sorted for A2A now, ta!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> I dunno, maybe I'm the only person who prefers A2A.....I felt the main character in LoM was an whining twat.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly I really liked LOM but prefer A2A & that`s not just because of DI Drake









Actually IMO you could change almost any of the characters except Gene Hunt and it would still work, he`s what makes the programme as good as it is


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, maybe I'm the only person who prefers A2A.....I felt the main character in LoM was an whining twat.....
> ...


think your right mac....without hunt i don t think it would be as good


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


He certainly gets the best lines,

I PMSL last week when DC Chris Skelton was eating a kebab in the back of the Quattro, Gene turned round and said

_*"it looks like a pastie with it's arse hanging out"*_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I diddnt watch LOM but Im loving this series!

The owner of that Quattro must have been promised a rebuild after the series was shot...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

FIRE UP THE QUATTRO! mint!









Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I diddnt watch LOM but Im loving this series!
> 
> The owner of that Quattro must have been promised a rebuild after the series was shot...


I've thought about that myself, as they do give it a serious caning









Edit: IMO that's how it should be driven anyway


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

funny how they are driving a 1983 quattro in 1981?
















Glenister is such a lovie in real life, goes to show what a great actor he is.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

although I loved Annie in LoM Drake's arse in those jeans


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd say C.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> I'd say C.


beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

